# Gravel and Sand



## Wusker (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay so im poor and i want to cycle my tank but without plants in it but i want to add gravel/substrate and sand to my 30 gal first. this tank has been running with a filter for over a week with nothing in it, so i need to get a heater and i priced some smooth gravel sand and substrate at petsmart and just one bag of gravel was like 16 bucks and i need 3 of those and 2 sand bags, and possible 2 substrate (i think thats how many). now i am new at this but ive been told that the plants grow better in like Caribsea (for instance) substrate than just sand. so ive got no problem with you live plant people sending me some sweet recommendations for that. 

but my big question is can i just get pea gravel and sand at menards (nebr. style home depot). its way cheaper there. Also a 100 watt heater would be a good size for a 30 gal right?

i know the nitro cycle will take me a while to do which is good cause i will be able to save up next month for a lighting system and plants.

thanks in advance.
Wusker


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

You can get 2-3 bags of Carib-Sea Eco-complete. It's 16.99 on Petco.com and if you spend over 49 dollars.. free shipping i think? You don't need much else with that. Don't need to wash it and it will keep plants healthy.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Swimming pool filter sand is about 10.00 for 50 lbs.
A product they use in the car - repair industry also makes a GREAT substrate.. 
I buy mine at Tractor-Supply and it's called Safe-T-Sorb at 5.00 for 40 lbs. 
Ya can't get any cheaper than those two and both make for a great substrate.. Bill in Va.


----------



## Traumarama (Jun 15, 2011)

williemcd said:


> Swimming pool filter sand is about 10.00 for 50 lbs.
> A product they use in the car - repair industry also makes a GREAT substrate..
> I buy mine at Tractor-Supply and it's called Safe-T-Sorb at 5.00 for 40 lbs.
> Ya can't get any cheaper than those two and both make for a great substrate.. Bill in Va.


This right here. I was able to get 2x 50lb bags of pool filter sand for $20 at my local hardware store. You can even find it cheaper online, but you just have to be wary of shipping costs.


----------



## Razmear (Sep 23, 2011)

Seeing how they already pointed you in the right direction for substrate, I'll address the heater issue. 
100w would be just enough for a 30gal, but the difference in cost between a 100w and 200w is only a couple of bucks so I'd recommend getting more wattage than you need cuz if your cheap like me and keep room temps cool, a 100w might have trouble trying to get your tank up to 78.

eb


----------



## bmoore09 (Nov 20, 2010)

I third the pool filter sand. I got 2 50lb backs for $8 a piece at my local pool supply store


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've grown plants in plain black gravel before and they are fine - I do use liquid ferts and root tabs though. I've got another tank that has Eco-complete mixed with gravel and those plants are doing great. (Also use liquid ferts and root tabs in there too.)


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I suggest rinsing the Pool Filter Sand 3-5 times... I didn't and it messed up my entire tank. Make sure you read what the bag says too. There is a warning that says pollutants might not be taken out of the sand. Just a warning.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I use a brand called Lighthouse PFS which required very little rinsing. A friend admired the look of it so went out and bought another brand which did require extensive rinsing. "Life is like a box of choclates!".. Bill in va.


----------

